# I Want To Buy Bioculars



## mr.Amin

Hello every body

I am going to vist nothern areas of pakistan with my friend and want to buy a binocular

but I dont know which is best brand .I want to buy STE Nighthunter XP 8x56 From *********.co.uk

Because i like it very much. any body who know about this product Please guide me is it Good or bad


----------



## raketakat

mr.Amin said:


> I am going to vist nothern areas of pakistan with my friend



















Just make sure you do no "bird" watching







.


----------



## pg tips

go on tell me you thought this was a binocular forum?

or are you spamming for ********?

at Â£840 I wouldn't like to comment, the binos I own cost Â£20 out of Aldi


----------



## Boxbrownie

********.co.uk...............what a small world!


----------



## Roy

Mr Amin, I find it strange that your email address is [email protected]*********.co.uk Don't you know about your own products ?







Your banned


----------



## mach 0.0013137

I can imagine the `Meeting`....

Head of Sales Department... *`OK Ladies & Gentlemen we need ideas on how to increase our binocular sales`*

Mr Amin.... *`I know, I`ll join a Watch Forum, they are just the sort of people who`ll buy our product, and mention that I`m looking for a pair of binoculars, that`ll definitely stimulate interest`*.

Head of Sales Department... *`Excellent idea and they will never realise it`s a set up`*


----------



## jasonm

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I can imagine the `Meeting`....
> 
> Head of Sales Department... *`OK Ladies & Gentlemen we need ideas on how to increase our binocular sales`*
> 
> Mr Amin.... *`I know, I`ll join a Watch Forum, they are just the sort of people who`ll buy our product, and mention that I`m looking for a pair of binoculars, that`ll definitely stimulate interest`*.
> 
> Head of Sales Department... *`Excellent idea and they will never realise it`s a set up`*


Youve got it all wrong Mac, Head of Sales wouldnt be that daft....Its the Head of Marketing your thinking of


----------



## mach 0.0013137

jasonm said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can imagine the `Meeting`....
> 
> Head of Sales Department... *`OK Ladies & Gentlemen we need ideas on how to increase our binocular sales`*
> 
> Mr Amin.... *`I know, I`ll join a Watch Forum, they are just the sort of people who`ll buy our product, and mention that I`m looking for a pair of binoculars, that`ll definitely stimulate interest`*.
> 
> Head of Sales Department... *`Excellent idea and they will never realise it`s a set up`*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Youve got it all wrong Mac, Head of Sales wouldnt be that daft....Its the Head of Marketing your thinking of
Click to expand...

Sorry Jase, I bow to your greater knowledge on the subject
















Still you`ve got to wonder what the guy was thinking of, not exactly perfect product placement


----------



## Russ

All dealt with very swiftly......


----------



## PhilM

Bloody internet is playing up again. ******.co.uk dosent work


----------



## Stan

Bioculars? WTF are bioculars?

Could that be binoculars, more commonly known as binocleas?

Maybe we should consult Count Draclea? Draclea had spectaclea binocleas.









More to the point, piss off leach.


----------



## makky

mr.Amin said:


> Hello every body
> 
> I am going to vist nothern areas of pakistan with my friend


I am going to vist southern areas of my friend.



mr.Amin said:


> I dont know which is best brand .I want to buy STE Nighthunter XP 8x56 From *********.co.uk


I want to buy STE Nighthunter from A**S*mmers.co.uk



mr.Amin said:


> Because i like it very much.


We all guessed that.


----------



## Boxbrownie

We should all log onto his site and order half a pound of hash for him to bring back, that should get the Customs men interested in his import business!


----------



## Nalu

If he's truly heading to northern Pakistan with a pair of binos, he's going to have a few more problems than UK Customs


----------



## ENY55V

I have several pairs and they go from Â£40 to Â£250. In all honesty - they are pretty the same.

One of the latest one that I have comes with a zoom option and it has coated lenses for better night vision.

With strong zooming the picture shakes a lot - there are now binoculars that can stabilize the image. In any case, some "imports" for around Â£60/Â£75 are all you will need, in my opinion.


----------



## sssammm

Must have been whats his face off the Apprentice

sam


----------



## pg tips

In your local Aldi now Â£5.99 x12 even comes with a case!


----------

